# Clausing bantam cross feed screw



## Flightmap (Dec 16, 2013)

My cross feed nut (brass) has too much play in it.  Before I tear down the cross feed, I thought I would make the nut.  Could someone tell me the thread size on the screw?  It looks like an acme half inch X 10TPI but perhaps metric?  Has anyone else had to redo the this nut?  BTW Clausing said they could provide a new nut...just don't ask about the price.  They couldn't tell me the dimensions either!


----------



## samthedog (Dec 16, 2013)

It should not be hard to work out the dimensions with a caliper. I wouldn't even bother making one. Just buy the stock:

http://www.nookindustries.com/Product/ProductCategory/1100#

All you need to do then is machine to size. 

Paul.


----------



## Cheeseking (Dec 16, 2013)

I made a drawing of my cross slide nut awhile back to make a replacement.  See p/n 201-624-0 lower right corner on page below.  I bought a 1/2-10 RH acme tap for it but realized later it's actually a 1/2-10 LEFT hand acme.  Doh! $85 down the drain on that one.  
Feel free to use my drawing but double check on the LH/RH issue and material is up to you also.  No clue where I got alloy 630 from.  I think I actually bought 660 cast matl.
Note also: When I got my taper attachment it came with its own extended cross slide screw and nut.   Installing I noticed the machined width dim was different between each nut.   That dim locates the nut left to right in the slide and parallel to the screw.   Worst case you go smaller and take care when tightening the fixing screw to not rotate the nut and bind things up.  Just double check that dim on your particular slide.


----------



## Cheeseking (Dec 16, 2013)

You may want to clarify for us what machine you have.   Looks like RC and I are thinking two different machines.   
Btw check out the quote they gave me...  Redacted distributor name to protect the guilty


----------



## Cheeseking (Dec 16, 2013)

And yet another edit....
I meant to say 5/8-10 acme not 1/2-10.   
The cross slide is 5/8 dia. screw.
The compound slide is 1/2 dia.

Sorry about that.


----------



## Flightmap (Dec 17, 2013)

Everyone:  My sincerest apologies for using the wrong terms.  The title of this thread (and I will repost my question correctly...at least as I understand it) is incorrect.  It should have read "TOPSIDE ASSEMBLY or COMPOUND FEED ASSEMBLY" and the part I was referring to is Part Number 201-634-0

next is a new post with the correct question


----------

